# Compact flourescent Bulbs



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

T-12s

Another issue likely to force managers to consider upgrades is a recent federal mandate. The U.S. Department of Energy has mandated the phaseout of T12 fluorescent lamps and magnetic ballasts. As of Jan. 1, 2010, production ended for magnetic ballasts, the most commonly used ballast for T12 lamps. Some ballasts still might be around, but when inventories run out, no more will be available.


----------

